# Herps at the Underwater Zoo in Dubai



## Renenet (Mar 12, 2011)

I've posted a small collection of reptile pictures, with one token amphibian, here. Enjoy!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Mar 12, 2011)

cool gecko! and python however that active iguana looks like its got some sort of desiese! looks sick


----------



## saximus (Mar 12, 2011)

trickedoutz31 said:


> cool gecko! and python however that active iguana looks like its got some sort of desiese! looks sick


 I thought it looked like it has been rubbing its nose on something.
Love that gecko and the weirdo frog Renenet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah my thoughts exactly, looks like its some sort of cancerous tuma from constantly rubbing on the glass. i had a cat that had somthing similar from using a cat door to oftern


----------



## Renenet (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought that iguana looked strange but it never occurred to me that there might be something medically wrong with it. It's a shame and I really hope that zoo is looking after it. It better not be contagious because it was in there with the green one.


----------



## sammy_01 (Mar 13, 2011)

wat is this all under water in cages?


----------

